# Anyone remember Mrs Miller?



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2015)

Released on the 1966 album, "Mrs. Miller's Greatest Hits". Mrs. Miller's version of the Nancy Sinatra hit. Written by Lee Hazlewood. ...are you ready boots?...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2015)

No, just know that song by Nancy Sinatra.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 20, 2015)

After listening to that, I know why no one remembers her.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

Mrs. Miller had no hit single to achieve Billboard's Top 40 List.   imp


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2015)

She was a trained opera singer, as I recall.  I have an album of hers, "Mrs Miller's Greatest hits"...now you have it.  She was a novelty of sorts, at the time....as far as I know, she never married Benny Hill.


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

No, I never heard of her.  I listened to her song, thinking it'd be a parody or something but it wasn't.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

I vaguely remember her, but nothing specific. She was always in some talk show audience.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I vaguely remember her, but nothing specific. She was always in some talk show audience.



RR, I believe you're thinking of MISS Miller, from the Steve Allen and Jack Paar shows.  That's who I thought of at first, too.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I vaguely remember her, but nothing specific. She was always in some talk show audience.


 I remember the Mrs. Miller in the audience, I didn't know it was the same lady.  Who knew she could sing too?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

It's not the same lady, Linda.  Sorry if I didn't make it clear.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2015)

Nancy's Miss Miller was always in the audience, on the Steve Allen Show.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> RR, I believe you're thinking of MISS Miller, from the Steve Allen and Jack Paar shows.  That's who I thought of at first, too.



Oh right, Nancy!  Thanks for clearing that up!  :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2015)

It's been a hard day's night!nthego:


----------

